# Rootfs problem



## wasabi (May 14, 2012)

Hi!

I have had a problem with 9.0 for a while. Rootfs fills up and I cannot run Chromium, then (after rebooting) can't log in to KDE or Openbox. 

Before Virtualbox was saving its files in root so I moved the save directory.

Now, rootfs is full again.

Does anyone know what is causing this? I am using ufs which I don't think can be resized.


```
df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs0    1.9G    1.9G   -145M   108%    /
devfs                 1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/var0         2G    476M    1.4G    26%    /var
/dev/label/usr0       287G     72G    191G    27%    /usr
procfs                4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs             4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
/dev/da1s1            232G    225G    7.8G    97%    /media/da1s1t
```


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

Since you don't have a /tmp/ filesystem I'm guessing that's being filled up.


----------

